# Personal Message Limits



## Bugmeister (Dec 6, 2015)

Is the 5 message limit in my Personal Messages box permanent, or is the limit removed/increased at a certain point?


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Keep posting, it'll unlock soon for you 

Kyle


----------



## RealManedWolf (Jan 17, 2017)

I understand the limitations now, but the limit is really annoying when you're just starting and trying to hold a conversation with someone else :/


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

RealManedWolf said:


> I understand the limitations now, but the limit is really annoying when you're just starting and trying to hold a conversation with someone else :/


Hold the conversation in the open forum. There is no limit on posts.


----------



## RealManedWolf (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm still testing the waters around here.

Is it frowned upon reviving old topics around here? Like this one, for example.

Most of the time, useful information are found in old topics and I decide to send a PM instead of reviving the topic.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

RealManedWolf said:


> I'm still testing the waters around here.
> 
> Is it frowned upon reviving old topics around here? Like this one, for example.
> 
> Most of the time, useful information are found in old topics and I decide to send a PM instead of reviving the topic.


Not frowned upon at all. We encourage it. It's helpful to see the progression of a thread over the years. It's why you hardly ever see a 'closed' thread here.


----------

